# Utah - SLC or Provo



## calidan535 (Jan 11, 2006)

This is to anyone who wants a group here in Utah. I've already talked to at least one other interested person in slc on this forum who is ready to get something started. I was thinking we could meet somewhere for a lunch on a Saturday. Email me and we will get something started for people to come to: [email protected]


----------



## calidan535 (Jan 11, 2006)

Now we have a group of three people and we are meeting this saturday for the first time!

I realize it might seem a little illogical for people (like myself) who have SAD to get together for the purpose of socializing but this is about support. Hey if there is someone in this area who is only comfortable talking through email, or phone, or only one person then there aren't going to be any judgments, believe me. Just shoot me an email.


----------



## calidan535 (Jan 11, 2006)

We just had our first meeting and it was a great success! I didn't realize it was going to be so beneficial. The group total is now four. We have set up a tentative date to meet again in about 2 or 3 weeks, an I'm looking forward to it!


----------

